# Tren and milk



## Mastercrafter (Apr 10, 2015)

I was having a talk with an experienced friend about tren. During our talk he hit on something I'm curious about. 
He swears that since he drank about a gallon or more of milk a day while growing up, he thinks it has something to do with him not getting tren sides at all. I can tell by looking at my daughters and children now that growth hormones used on animals are passing into our kids. So that leads me to believe that he might be on to something. Like he drank enough milk and ate enough beef growing up to gain some resistance to sides. 
So I would kind of like a poll on people's milk intake growing up, compared to severity of sides while using tren.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah no validity to this at all.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 10, 2015)

Idk, oddly makes sense to me. No way to prove it I guess.
I'm curious if enough people respond, would we see a pattern emerge?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2015)

I drink a lot of milk and still get sides. He either had bad tren or he just doesn't get sides. Has nothing to do with milk intake whatsoever.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 10, 2015)

I like milk fresh from the boobie........


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 10, 2015)

Ask steelers4life. He's the tren king around here


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Idk, oddly makes sense to me. No way to prove it I guess.
> I'm curious if enough people respond, would we see a pattern emerge?


Of course you will. Because you are looking for one.  That's why well done studies are double blind placebo controlled.  This is basically going fishing.

It is unlikely that there would be a connection.  Side effects from all drugs vary widely because of our own biochemical individuality as well as the various doses, stacks and ratios in those stacks.

For example at 200 test and 400 Tren I find the sides unbearable. But at 400 test 800 tren I get slightly interrupted sleep which I see as a benefit as I am more productive.

Too many variables but interesting idea. There certainly are ways that animal drugs are negatively affecting humans.  However I would look more closely to aquacultured fish before milk.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Of course you will. Because you are looking for one.  That's why well done studies are double blind placebo controlled.  This is basically going fishing.
> 
> It is unlikely that there would be a connection.  Side effects from all drugs vary widely because of our own biochemical individuality as well as the various doses, stacks and ratios in those stacks.
> 
> ...



If my meat doesnt have hormones in it than I dont eat it. screw all the skinny pussies that eat "organic" meat. 

I drank a ton of milk growing up and i dont get sides from tren. I did right when I started tren but I dont anymore. I dont attribute that to milk. Most likely adaptation or receptor saturation


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> If my meat doesnt have hormones in it than I dont eat it. screw all the skinny pussies that eat "organic" meat.
> 
> I drank a ton of milk growing up and i dont get sides from tren. I did right when I started tren but I dont anymore. I dont attribute that to milk. Most likely adaptation or receptor saturation


Your charming personality is really shining thru today. You sure that tren doesn't cause sides? Lol


----------



## Joliver (Apr 10, 2015)

I've been a milk monster since I did my first Valsalva to soil my huggies....still get tren sides.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 10, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your charming personality is really shining thru today. You sure that tren doesn't cause sides? Lol



This is the result of dealing with a week long ear infection that ends up leaking yellow fluid for 2 days. Love walking around with a kleenix to stick in my ear every 5 minutes. On top of that its been raining all week and im sick of it. Plus saturday I have to drink alcohol fml

Havnt been on tren for 30ish weeks


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I drink a lot of milk and still get sides. He either had bad tren or he just doesn't get sides. Has nothing to do with milk intake whatsoever.



I actually heard it works if you eat a half pound of cheese a day, right Doc??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 10, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> I actually heard it works if you eat a half pound of cheese a day, right Doc??



Not you too Alpha


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> This is the result of dealing with a week long ear infection that ends up leaking yellow fluid for 2 days. Love walking around with a kleenix to stick in my ear every 5 minutes. On top of that its been raining all week and im sick of it. Plus saturday I have to drink alcohol fml
> 
> Havnt been on tren for 30ish weeks




30 weeks. What the **** are you waiting on?


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 10, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> 30 weeks. What the **** are you waiting on?



That is like a cardinal sin.......


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 10, 2015)

I've always drank a lot of milk. Still get tren sides.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 10, 2015)

I bet he has his masters in Bro Science, or Bull Shit for short.  Maybe I'm just hating because I got that lactose intolerance.  That shitty shit after some ice cream lol!


----------



## Mastercrafter (Apr 11, 2015)

I appreciate the input. 
I know it's not his gear. It's real. This ****er just does not get tren sides. I've never seen him angry. No acne. Nothing. More hair than fabio. It's ridiculous.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 11, 2015)

UgB....Stoners Welcomed


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 11, 2015)

I can drink liquor on high dosed orals and my liver still regenerates
I'm special.......


----------



## stonetag (Apr 11, 2015)

No validity whatsoever I believe, I have lived off everything a bovine has to offer since days of the nipple. The sides of tren only come out though with higher doses.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 11, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I can drink liquor on high dosed orals and my liver still regenerates
> I'm special.......


The booze actually flushes out toxins and helps the liver heal. Little known fact. I don't have any scientific proof. But it makes sense to me. 

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## PHOENIX (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't help but feel the milk, depending on if it's straight from the cow (then disregard this comment), or from the store. I say from the store because the pasteurization kills most of the necessary nutrients and lactose digestion enzymes, that basically anything in the store milk is either absorbed or disposed, not "balanced" out, such hormones. Plus, most milk, as the original par mentioned, is contaminated with hormones. 

So, my thought would be, that he would be hindered beyond normal going in due to hormones with aromasin / nolva / etc as a kid. It seems to me his body would have been trained to be less anabolic (sides proned) as a child before taking anabolics. 

So, I don't understand how it could. Alcohol doesn't require digestive enzymes, so tolerance is capable of debeloping. But with milk, pasteurization kills the potential for tolerance, which is noticeable by "lactose intolerant" people. 

Yet, they were just fine on the boob and straight out of the cow/goats utter. 

I drink about 1/2+ gallon a day, I still get sides from test and other such. I haven't taken tren, but again, i don't see how this would negate my accuracy. 

If you're drinking store milk, estrogen prone factors still exist, even if Tren doesn't cause estrogen conversion, milk does always. 

So, he is max loading estrogen control/negating peptides and/or pills.

Or 

He had bunk gear, but thought it wasn't because of results from other injections. 

Especially if he truly does drink milk like this thread suggest he does. 


....in my opinion.


----------



## PHOENIX (Apr 12, 2015)

...do to provided estrogen through milk without* Aromasin / Nolva / ...


----------



## halfwit (Apr 12, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> I actually heard it works if you eat a half pound of cheese a day, right Doc??


Ohhhh shi... Doc's gonna eat your soul for mentioning the che*** word! 


Mastercrafter said:


> I appreciate the input.
> I know it's not his gear. It's real. This ****er just does not get tren sides. I've never seen him angry. No acne. Nothing. More hair than fabio. It's ridiculous.


I don't get acne, gyno, recession of hair, oily skin, or even a nasty disposition on any AAS.  But this is likely due to genetics, not the dairy I consumed during the 80's.  I do believe that hormones in our food have changed kids permanently, but in a negative fashion - like earlier puberty and the prevalence of hypogonadism in men.  

My .02c


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 12, 2015)

I drink a gallon of milk a day on and off cycle.... an easy 2800 calories with 130 grams protein that requires ZERO chewing. I suffer tren sides- especially the exacerbation of a preexisting anger issue... im a sweaty mofo anyway but it gets worse. 

Only thing that ever really helps me is proviron. Last couple Tren runs I did 50mg proviron ed and skipped the phase of wanting to murder my fellow drivers. And girlfriend. And coworkers. And neighbor....


----------

